# Tiburon Multie, wer kennt sie?



## Big Fins (3. Mai 2005)

Auch hier nochmal:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=51709


----------



## Jetblack (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tiburon Multie, wer kennt sie?*

Kennen tu ich diese Rolle auch nicht - aber Tiburon hat sich wohl einen guten Namen durch Tuning-Produkte gemacht. Z.B. indem sie labbrige Penn Senator Gehäuse (die mit den Bakelit Seitenteilen) durch gefrästes Alu ersetzt haben, wobei das Innenleben beibehalten wurde. Selbiges für Shimano TLDs und vermutlich andere Rollen auch.
Der Preis für das Frame ist erfahrungsgemäß oberhalb des Neupreises der Rolle angesiedelt.
Jetzt bauen sie eigene Rollen, mit Features von denen ich nicht beurteilen kann, ob die was taugen. Falls Du das noch nicht gefunden hast ... http://www.tiburonengineering.com/html/fishing_reels.html

Die Frames haben in den US Newsgroups gut Furore gemacht (bevor andere Hersteller die Rollen gleich richtig gebaut haben) - von den Eigenentwicklungen liest man recht wenig.


----------



## Martin001 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tiburon Multie, wer kennt sie?*

Hallo die Rollen werden von der Firma Cebbra vertrieben.

Zur Zeit stehen 2 Modelle zur Auswahl zum einen die Tiburon Quick Change und die Tiburon Smart Shift.
Vom Preis her müßten die Rollen absolute Spitze sein:q 

Preis liegen zwischen 900-1300€.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Karstein (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tiburon Multie, wer kennt sie?*

Grins - da wird uns bestimmt nächste Woche ein Boardie was zu berichten können, wie sich die Rolle macht!  :g 

Vielen Dank für den Link, Jetblack - wollte ihn just eingeben.


----------



## Kunze (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tiburon Multie, wer kennt sie?*

Hallo!

Hab meine 16S mit ner Kurbel von dieser Firma getunt...

Liegt astrein in der Hand - ein geiles Teil...

Live Test`s stehen ins Haus bzw. ins Boot...    #h


----------



## Karstein (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tiburon Multie, wer kennt sie?*

Aber nur vonner Kurbel, oder hast auch schon eine Rolle von denen, Bernd?


----------



## Kunze (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tiburon Multie, wer kennt sie?*

Hallo Karsten!

Kann mir nur ne Kurbel von der Firma leisten...

und die hat schon 59$ gekostet...

Sie ist es aber Wert.

Der Preis für ne Tiburon Multi liegt ja jenseits von Gut und Böse... #h


----------



## Karstein (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tiburon Multie, wer kennt sie?*

In Worten neunundfünfzig Dollarse für eine Kurbel??? Mönsch Bernd, da kriegst ja schon drei Angelkomplett-Sets bei Lidl für! :m

Aber die International hat doch schon einen ordentlichen Zupackgriff? Bin gespannt, ob Du einen positiven Unterschied merkst.

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Tuning-Kit und Gruß

Karsten


----------



## holk (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tiburon Multie, wer kennt sie?*

@ Karsten ,

unten mal ein Foto zum Größenvergleich.....die Tiburon-Kurbel lässt die 16 S in eine neue Dimension vorstossen #6 .....hat damit alles was man zum Tiefseefischen braucht....eine Übersetzung von 1:4,5 und endlich eine Kurbel mit der sich Diese auch bei 1 KG Blei nutzen läßt. 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Karstein (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tiburon Multie, wer kennt sie?*

Die sieht allerdings wirklich zupackenswert aus, Holger! #6 Auf der HP von Tiburon gab´s ja keinen Größenvergleich, da sah das Teil recht "normal" aus.


----------



## norwayfan.de (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tiburon Multie, wer kennt sie?*

Hallo Leute

ich bin im besitz von den tiburon rollen,zuerst hatte ich die sst7530 zum pilken, es war gewohnheit sache sich umzustellen,
von eine stella 6000 von schimano (stationäre),auf multi jetzt fische ich nur mit der tiburon rolle die zwei gang automatik ist ein gedicht,deshalb grad zum weihnachten habe ich mir eine zweite tiburon angeschaft die SST 30/80 zum tiefseefischen
hab sie schon bekommen leider mußte ich reklamieren die ist angekommen total verkratzt,eben heute wurde die rolle abgehollt durch UPS zwecks begutachtung,da ich die rollen aus amerika importiere liege ich wesentlich billiger als in deutschland
derzeit der dollar kurs ist günstig für solche importe,trotz zum einkaufspreis gezahlten gebühren derzeit nach erhöhung des mwtst ca.23% von wert der rolle in dollar.
wenn ich sie wieder bekomme umgetauscht werde ich die 30/80 
im mai 2007 gründlich ausprobieren habe sie in der hand gehalten ,und sofort festgestellt das es ein traum wird,
habe auch schon eine rolle für den kolege Porenwolle geholt
falls ihr noch fragen habt schreibt mir PN

gruss norwayfan


----------

